# Wide Picture from the Bimmerfest run, lookout point



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)




----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

*Very nice!!!*

Good job!!! Can you identify whose car each one of those belongs to?


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Very nice!!!*



roots said:


> *Good job!!! Can you identify whose car each one of those belongs to? *


Uhhh HMM well? no.










ok, let me try...

Left to Right

1) ? (E39)
2) KrisL (white 3 series)
3) Mola (white E39)
4) VietSB (white E39)
5) ? (Silver E39)
6) Josh (3 series)
7) KK (M3 e46)
8) ? (Silver E39)
9) DanB (Black E39)
10) tpham (Black E39)
11) KK (Silver E39) 
12) ?? (E39)
13) ?? (E39)
13) Lefty (Silver E39)
14) H8LUZN (Black E39)
15) ?? (E39)
16) Tyrone (Blue E39)
17) ?? (E39)
18) BillP (E39)
19) ?? (E39)
20) GregC (E39)

This would be my best guess... maybe others could fill in the unknowns...

Mola


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

Nice pic! Right click "save" that one.

The car you have as Tin's (tpham) is mine, and Tin's is three cars down.

And evo247 is number 15. 

Revised list:

1) ? (E39) 
2) KrisL (white 3 series) 
3) Mola (white E39) 
4) VietSB (white E39) 
5) ? (Silver E39) 
6) Josh (3 series) 
7) KK (M3 e46) 
8) ? (Silver E39) 
9) DanB (Black E39) 
10) sb540 (Black E39) 
11) KK (Silver E39) 
12) ?? (E39) 
13) tpham (E39) 
13) Lefty (Silver E39) 
14) H8LUZN (Black E39) 
15) evo247 (E39) 
16) Tyrone (Blue E39) 
17) ?? (E39) 
18) BillP (E39) 
19) ?? (E39) 
20) GregC (E39)


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I'll bet there are more E39's just in _this picture_ than have ever been at any other message board meet- anywhere!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Very nice :thumbup: 

A tip for shooting pictures for stitching: before you start shooting, put the camera into manual exposure mode, and set it up for proper exposure for the direction that is about the middle of the pano. Then shoot all your pics with this setting.

It'll be a bit over exposed at one end, and a bit under at the other, but it will eliminate the abrupt exposure changes from picture to picture when they get stitched together. If the result is just too washed out at one end compared to the other after stitching, it can often be made acceptable by adjusting the brt/cont of the entire pano, and failing that, can be cleaned up in a graded manner in photoshop.

However, most of the time it comes out pretty good without any changes.


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

*One more revision*

I filled in #1, #8, and #19 and a guess for #17

1) Allen (E39) 
2) KrisL (white 3 series) 
3) Mola (white E39) 
4) VietSB (white E39) 
5) ? (Silver E39) 
6) Josh (3 series) 
7) KK (M3 e46) 
8) DKSF (Silver E39) 
9) DanB (Black E39) 
10) sb540 (Black E39) 
11) KK (Silver E39) 
12) ?? (E39) 
13) tpham (E39) 
13) Lefty (Silver E39) 
14) H8LUUZN (Black E39) 
15) evo247 (E39) 
16) Tyrone (Blue E39) 
17) ?? (Sterling E39) Pkrause, perhaps??
18) BillP (Anthracite E39) 
19) Roxnadz (Blue E39) 
20) GregC (TiSilver E39)


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

5 and 12 filled in. I want to say Phong's Aspen Silver E39 for 17, but not sure

1) Allen (E39) 
2) KrisL (white 3 series) 
3) Mola (white E39) 
4) VietSB (white E39) 
5) Arjun --SC540Boy (Silver E39) 
6) Josh (3 series) 
7) KK (M3 e46) 
8) DKSF (Silver E39) 
9) DanB (Black E39) 
10) sb540 (Black E39) 
11) KK (Silver E39) 
12) Dogshine (E39) 
13) tpham (E39) 
13) Lefty (Silver E39) 
14) H8LUUZN (Black E39) 
15) evo247 (E39) 
16) Tyrone (Blue E39) 
17) ?? (Sterling E39) Pkrause, perhaps?? 
18) BillP (Anthracite E39) 
19) Roxnadz (Blue E39) 
20) GregC (TiSilver E39)


----------

